# Cord Chronograph



## Fortean101 (Jul 2, 2012)

I just had this chrono arrive off of evilbay it is a cord chronograph with 30 minute register and sub seconds, I was listed as a 1940's watch it is a little worn but it all works! The chrono hand flysback to 12' o clock it is a Venus calibre I think it is the 170 it is marked as 17 jewels. It is marked Cord!?!?! Not a prolific name! On the back of the dial in very very small characters

D21L0

2371FX

2877F

4056F

Any idea what the codes are? I am not sure I have put them down correctly as they are tiny!

Anyone else have a Cord watch? And is my assumption that the movement is a Venus 170 correct? I realise there are several vintage watches with this movement in such as Heuer breitling and others


----------



## Fortean101 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ah the joys of classic watch collecting the chronograph function died on me, I know why though as a tension spring on the clutch came off and now disappeared if you look at the picture of the movement, there is a small spring lower left near my finger, it should be screwed down but no screw..,, quite a miracle it was still there. Now as the spring is lost I need to either make one or source one but the online watch part suppliers do not list it so....


----------

